# preserving dead tarantulas



## bluemelody (Apr 17, 2008)

One of my tarantulas died last night, and I still want to keep her in the family, so I was wondering if anyone knew where to send them for taxidermy and mounting. I live in CA, and had no luck with all the taxidermists I called.  
Any clues would be super helpful, and what should I do with her in the meantime so she doesn't decompose?

Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## moose35 (Apr 17, 2008)

put it in the freezer.


          moose


----------



## bio teacher (Apr 17, 2008)

Put it in a glass jar with rubbing alcohol. She will be preserved forever.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 17, 2008)

bio teacher said:


> Put it in a glass jar with rubbing alcohol. She will be preserved forever.


First choice


----------



## bugster (Apr 17, 2008)

*mounting instructions*

If you want to mount her in a frame like a butterfly you could buy on Ebay, the process is rather simple.  You must do it, however, while it is still fresh/soft and then it will dry in position.  I have done this many times with insects and arachnids for my deadstock collection.  You will need a piece of flat styrofoam board, some pins and a tweezers or something of that nature.  

The following link gives step-by-step pictorial guide to mounting:  

http://www.butterfliesandthings.com/how_to_splash.asp

Try reading through those and if you have any other questions, email me. 

Hope that helps, and sorry for your loss.


----------



## JMoran1097 (Apr 17, 2008)

bluemelody said:


> One of my tarantulas died last night, and I still want to keep her in the family, so I was wondering if anyone knew where to send them for taxidermy and mounting. I live in CA, and had no luck with all the taxidermists I called.
> Any clues would be super helpful, and what should I do with her in the meantime so she doesn't decompose?
> 
> Thanks,
> Amanda


do what has already been advised, but would a taxidermist even tackle this delicate of a project?  i don't think I've ever seen a stuffed insect, much less a stuffed arachnid.


----------



## bugster (Apr 17, 2008)

*alcohol not recommended*

A specimen with so much hair will not present as nicely preserved in liquid preservative.  Drying and mounting in a frame or some kind of display (like a diorama with a log/driftwood with T resting on it) might be more what you're looking for in this case.


----------



## thirtysixwood (Apr 17, 2008)

nope, taxidermy is not going to happen not even if the species is blondi, or any other large species... 

I talked with a buddy on here, we thought about getting some of that material that they make the desk weights with,,, you know the ones you see with the scorpions and stuff inside???? you could try that... and thats about the only thing I can think of...... until you have an idea, just put it in the freezer,,, I'd make sure you spread the legs out and stuff the way you would like it...

just my two cents


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 17, 2008)

botar by 8s 
ask charles, he can freeze dry them and mount them and the look alive


----------



## bluemelody (Apr 18, 2008)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## bluemelody (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm new to these forums, so who is Charles?

And I had already spread her out nicely...now I read the other T perserving threads, so I'm concerned about her abdomen rotting I guess?  And its super small right now...thinking that it could've been a male (though no visible signs since he wasn't  fully mature yet)....

Plus I'm pretty squeemish, so I don't think I can muster what it takes to cut open my own deceased pet...I'd likely cry like a fool


----------



## thirtysixwood (Apr 18, 2008)

here you go, here is his website...  your post had me thinking for hours what I would do if I lost one of my valueable T's...let me tell you, I dont want that to happen.... and about the rotting, well definately keep it in the freezer for now...  Just give him an email, and see what he says... 

http://www.botarby8s.com/


----------



## Skullptor (Apr 20, 2008)

You can do this yourself. Go to Michaels Arts & Crafts and get stuff called "clear Resin". Go to Lowes and buy a piece of Lexan. Cut it to the size you want. Very carfully glue the tips of the legs to the lexan with super glue in the position you want. Make a mold box around the square/circle. It will need to be leak proof!! Mix the clear resin and pour into the box taking your time and watching not to entrap air bubbles on the hairs of the spiders legs and underneath. When it is dry remove the mold box. You will need to sand using sanding chalk to a fine finish. I have many of them lying around. I will try to snap a pic sometime today.


----------

